# Elgin Camelback With Tank



## Balloontyre (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm bringing this question to this board for help. Does anyone have a print image showing this frame and tank combo/paint scheme?
Thank You.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 12, 2012)

*Anybody Anything????*

Still diggin for advertisement on this model.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 12, 2012)

This might help, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Elg...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Nick, I saw that one. There are others I have seen also, just trying to get a ad for the bike. It's not one that shows up in the regular annual catalogs. Im guessing it was a flyer or insert or sale promo.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2012)

Ivo, I love yer bike......pant, lust, desire, drool, faint...........


----------



## s1b (Oct 12, 2012)

What a wonderful bicycle.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm leaning toward's the early 30's Elgin Redbird with some sort of deluxe package. This add is from F/W 33-34 catalog.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 7, 2013)

*Getting closer, found the paint scheme*

thanks rustyspoke66, agreed, likely some deluxe package not shown in regular annual catalogs.

 This style tank was not available as an accessory ad on. The loose accessory tanks shown in all the catalogs were silver or black, to be painted by the purchaser.

 Here is an ad from 1935, shows the chain ring and no strips on fenders or seat tube. 
In reading the ad, 26" or 28" tires were available, not sure if that was 2 different frames or just tire options.

 In 1934 the Redbird shows up in 28" tire only. This bike frame is not suited for balloon tires, and the Morrow rear hub is nickle dated D2, front hub is nickle New Departure SM. I'm thikin its a '34

.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 7, 2013)

*are u making comparison*

based on paint
cause that looks recent to me


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 7, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> based on paint
> cause that looks recent to me




Yes based on paint scheme,


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 10, 2013)

*2 more*

2 more samples of same paint scheme,


----------



## spoker (Jan 10, 2013)

*elgin redbird*

there is an elgin red bird on minneapolis craigs list looks like a nice bike


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 10, 2013)

The redbird in MN is a nice bike, I got some details from the seller a few days ago, it's not a Davis built bike.  Early 20's paint scheme.
Last summer he was asking $750 and now $1200???


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 29, 2013)

*1934 Ad*

This is a clip from the Sears 1934 Mid Summer Sale Catalog, looks like left over parts were slapped together to create the "Special"
Probably a result of overstock and the new ballooners hittin the scene.


----------

